# [Xorg] Mapping incorrecte sur certaines touches (Résolu)

## nexus6

Bonjour,

J'ai recherché dans ce forum, mais rien ne m'a indiqué pour quelles raisons la touche [Alt GR] se prend pour la flèche de gauche, ni pourquoi la flèche du bas pour la touche [Entrée]. Le "/" a aussi un comportement très bizarre : apparement elle se prendrait pour la flèche du haut !

Et vu qu'il y a 4 flèches, il doit avoir encore une touche mappée n'importe comment que je n'aurais pas trouvé.

Il me semble que j'avais déjà réussi à trouver la solution, mais je ne m'en souviens plus.

Ceci se passe uniquement sous X. Mon clavier est un clavier de laptop avec une partie numérique. J'utilise le layout "fr" dans les fdi de HAL et evdev pour le modèle.

J'ai même essayé de paramètrer dans xorg.conf, mais rien n'y fait ...

Une autre fois, c'était le synaptics qui ne voulait pas fonctionner, du coup, j'ai viré les fdi dans "/etc" et, dans "make.conf", tout ce qui à trait avec synaptics puis :

```
emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

Et synaptics fonctionne  :Smile: 

où est la logique ...

Mon xorg :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option  "Xinerama" "0"

    Option  "blank time" "5"  # L'écran devient noir après 5 minutes. (Mais il n'est pas vraiment arrêté.)

    Option  "standby time" "10"  # Met l'écran en pause après 10 minutes (utilise DPMS).

    Option  "suspend time" "20"  # Suspend l'écran après 20 minutes.

    Option  "off time" "30"  # Extinction complète après 30 minutes.

    Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G86 [GeForce 8600M GS]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Si quelqun a une idée, moi je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Par avance, merci.Last edited by nexus6 on Fri Jul 23, 2010 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Quelle version de xorg?

----------

## nexus6

J'utilise la version 1.7.6.

Plus de détail :

```
Installed versions:  1.7.6(17:13:04 26/04/2010)(hal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)
```

----------

## nexus6

Est-ce que cela sera prise en compte si je modifie le driver dans la section "InputDevice" de xorg, de "kbd" en "edev" ?

----------

## guilc

1.7.6 avec le use hal => ta conf clavier ne sert a rien dans xorg.conf

Fais voir un peu le /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput.conf (ou un nom approchant)...

Si c'est la version générée automatiquement a partir de ton xorg.con, il y a aussi un "nodeadkeys" dedans. Commence par virer cette option. Ca fait des choses bizarres au clavier, et pas franchement standard....

----------

## nexus6

Voici ce que j'ai dans 10-x11-input.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

J'ai des lignes qui ne doit pas être utile, comme pour le tabletPC (vu que je n'ai pas ce type de matériel).

----------

## nexus6

Résolu : j'ai juste garder mes configs fdi, supprimé xorg.conf (avec une sauvegarde au cas où  :Wink:  ) et fais un "nvidia-xconfig" en tant que root.

Et voilà !

----------

